# Location Recommendations



## maximum411 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm looking to go on a backpacking trip this month, but I need somewhere new to go (within a few hours' drive from Boston).

My main criteria are, in order of importance:

- low mosquito density
- not too crowded
- decent chance of seeing wildlife 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2012)

maximum411 said:


> I'm looking to go on a backpacking trip this month, but I need somewhere new to go (within a few hours' drive from Boston).
> 
> My main criteria are, in order of importance:
> 
> ...



The conservation land behind my house where I mtb all the time.  Deer, turkeys, grouse.  An ocassional coyote.  20 minutes out side.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 19, 2012)

Think you might have a better chance, with some consistency, of adding a little more time to your trip.  
Heading up to hike some portion of the Presidentials? or to the East or West of them...or with bike....will offer some good hikes/rides/mountains.  Also the Mahoosics(mountains) of western Maine, and Vermont has plenty of country.  To see deer, it's really a matter of enough country/woods and timing it right towards evening/night, as they're more active in the evening and at night...especially in August/September.  Other than that...known areas of woods and farmland in Mass, Wachusett State Park..y/n?
$.01


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 20, 2012)

how about the AT? Section hike. I'm hitting that a few times this fall,Planning on St. Johns Ledges (18 mile overnighter), and Lions Head up to Everett (Ct/Mass.)...as far as wildlife, I'm on the East side of the county, and saw 4 deer on my afterwork walk friday, just one today. Lots of bears around, occasional moose believe it or not. I've just seen their poop and prints, but my buddy saw the moose in New Hartford. Downtown!!!
I'm around 2- 2.5 hours from Boston, so it's about 3 hours to the AT in this area for you.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 21, 2012)

Animals are wherever a little cover of woods exists, just wander around to find food which is usually when most of the human activity stays indoors....


----------

